# October's First Grow



## October420 (Oct 28, 2014)

Equipment,

Grow Tent: Lighthouse Hydro 32" x 32" x 84"
Grow Light: TopLed 192 x 3 watt
Exhaust Fan: Hyperfan 6"
Soil: Fox Farm Light Warrior & Ocean Forest
Nutrients: Peruvian Gold's Micro Builder, Liquid Copal & Bloom Rush

Seeds,

(2) Bomb Seeds, Kush Bomb (female)
(1) A found random seed of unknown genetics or gender. AKA Rank Stranger 

View attachment Day11-D.jpg


View attachment Day18-B.jpg


View attachment Day23-A.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 28, 2014)

They are just looking great....no stretch..beautiful.  Thanks for starting a journal.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 28, 2014)

Lookin good! Green Mojo for the wee ones.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2014)

Looking good!  I love to see a nice soil mixture like that.  It is important to give them a good start in life and that begins with a good soil mixture that will drain well.

Beware of the unknown found seed--these are often the result of a plant selfing and the resulting seeds are very apt to hermy on you later in life.


----------



## zem (Oct 28, 2014)

ah it looks like a good start. good luck


----------



## October420 (Oct 28, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Looking good!  I love to see a nice soil mixture like that.  It is important to give them a good start in life and that begins with a good soil mixture that will drain well.
> 
> Beware of the unknown found seed--these are often the result of a plant selfing and the resulting seeds are very apt to hermy on you later in life.



Thanks! Yes I'm keeping a close eye on the Rank Stranger, I'll pull the plug first time I see signs of it being a male or a hermaphrodite.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 3, 2014)

i agree with everyone,, thats looks awesome,, hope that mine can start off like yours
a Happy High to all


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 3, 2014)

I will be watching your grow.  I have the same size tent and I am looking about the same size LED.  So far, your plants look very happy.


----------



## October420 (Nov 4, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I will be watching your grow.  I have the same size tent and I am looking about the same size LED.  So far, your plants look very happy.



So far so good. Never having used anything other than this LED it's hard, actually impossible for me to compare with anything else. I bought this light on a recommendation from Rosebud, and I'm happy I did. My plants have never shown any signs of stretching,controlling the temp's in this small space has been a breeze. I've recently transplanted them into one gallon grow bags with FF Ocean Forest and they have really started to put on some growth. I'll put up a couple of pictures in a day or two. So far so good, thanks to everyone for their feedback and suggestions on my first endeavor. 

Peace


----------



## bozzo420 (Nov 4, 2014)

I have been thinking of a indoor grow to go along with outdoor. I'll be watching close. plants looking good.


----------



## October420 (Nov 4, 2014)

A few pics taken two days after transplanting 

View attachment Day29-G.jpg


View attachment Day29-D.jpg


View attachment Day29-C.jpg


View attachment Day29-A.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 4, 2014)

Well don't those look pretty and nice.  May the green mojo continue for you throughout your first grow!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 4, 2014)

babies def look happy....  mojo for your grow...  :48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh, they look so happy!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Nov 6, 2014)

lookin good and healthy,pullin up a chair.....
:icon_smile:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 6, 2014)

lookin awesome,, ur at the right place to get knowledge n info for grown n awesome plant


----------



## October420 (Nov 7, 2014)

lovbnstoned said:


> lookin awesome,, ur at the right place to get knowledge n info for grown n awesome plant



Yeah ya right, this is a great place for information and knowledge. Folks here are great.

A couple of years ago when contemplating getting started growing I signed up at a couple of other forums and it wasn't a great experience, lot's of huge ego's and self proclaimed guru's and all with little charity. Here however I've never gotten that vibe. So glad I found this place.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 7, 2014)

Your plants look so happy.  Are you running all the lights or just some of them?  I have that size tent, but have only ever used a 600W HPS in there.  Since I am looking at LEDs, you may get to be my guru on this one.  We are happy you found us, too.


----------



## October420 (Nov 7, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Your plants look so happy.  Are you running all the lights or just some of them?  I have that size tent, but have only ever used a 600W HPS in there.  Since I am looking at LEDs, you may get to be my guru on this one.  We are happy you found us, too.



Hey Goddess I'm just running the veg lights for now.

My grow light is a TopLED 192 x 3 watt with an actual draw of between 350-400 watts. I checked via a smart phone app the output of the light, and at 27" above my phones sensor I get a reading of 13,060 lumins and 6304 kelvins. I realize I can't put alot of stock in those readings because I'm not using a bonafide meter but my plants have never shown any signs of stretching so I figure I'm in the ballpark. Y'all keep your fingers crossed, hopeful for a successful grow.  

Peace


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 8, 2014)

plants r lookn awesome


----------



## October420 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here's the latest picture of my grow. I've transplanted my girls into their final home, their 5 gallon smart pots. 

I have a question concerning when to put my plants into their flowering stage. I've read that you should wait until you have between 5-7 nodes or better yet, wait until the plants have alternating nodes. Right now I have 5 nodes, since I've transplanted yesterday I'd like to wait at least another 7 days or so to allow my plants to adjust to their new pots. 

So judging from this latest picture when would everyone think I should move my plants into their 12/12 light cycle? I haven't seen any alternating nodes yet, but I'd like my plants to be mature enough before moving them into flowering. Any feedback or advice would be appreciated. 

Peace 

View attachment Day41-A.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 16, 2014)

Those are looking so nice especially for a first grow October.  Do we know if these are girls yet, they are from seed, right? 

You certainly don't need to flip yet. It is nice to flip early with the LED's. though. But we need to know sex first, or at least have alternating nodes.  Let um grow a bit and keep up the good work..  Very nice.


----------



## October420 (Nov 16, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Those are looking so nice especially for a first grow October.  Do we know if these are girls yet, they are from seed, right?
> 
> You certainly don't need to flip yet. It is nice to flip early with the LED's. though. But we need to know sex first, or at least have alternating nodes.  Let um grow a bit and keep up the good work..  Very nice.



Thanks Rosebud, yes all three are from seed, the two up front are Kush Bomb from Bomb Seeds, the one in the back is a mystery, although I'm guessing from it's leaves it must be Indica dominate. I don't know their sex yet, the two Kush Bomb's should be female.

I've read you won't know their sex for sure until about a week after flipping them into their 12/12 cycle? What's your experience? 

I'm not in a hurry to put them into flowering, if leaving them in veg a while longer will produce more buds. I'm doing my best not to count the days on the calender as mush as letting the plants dictate when to go to flower. So I'm inclined to wait for alternating nodes before flipping.

Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 16, 2014)

Before using LED, i vegged for 8 weeks waiting for satori to show. She takes her sweet time. By 8 weeks of veg, i had trees. That worked fine for HPS, but not for LED. So now I clone and flip early as the plants do better under the led that way.  Let um go a week or ten days and see if they are showing yet.  Did you use feminized seed? 

If your not in a hurry you could fim or pinch the tops, but that will delay sexing for a bit.  They really do look nice.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 16, 2014)

def veg them plants another couple weeks, unless you have a really short flower area...  they do look very happy...  :48:


----------



## October420 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving with family and friends. 

OK, so here is where I'm at. All three are looking great, nice color, seem to be health and happy. Still no signs of alternating nodes so I haven't flipped them to a 12/12 light cycle yet. I measured them this morning one is 15" tall and the other two are around 13 1/2" tall. 

As y'all know this is my first go-round growing so all I know is to look for alternating nodes to be sure the plants are mature enough to flip them to a 12/12 light cycle. So from y'alls past experience how tall are Indica's normally before flipping? I have a 7' tall tent minus fan, filter and light that leaves about 5'-6" of vertical space.

Peace! 

View attachment Day52-A.jpg


----------



## October420 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thought I'd show off my nutrients, Wanterfall's Ranch "Peruvian Gold" all organic. 

View attachment 20141128_105740.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Nov 28, 2014)

In regards to height, A safe estimate with indicas is that they will stretch to double the size from flip. There isnt any specific height that you will see maturity, but on average i.m.e. about 18 inches in an untopped plant for an indica.  But you could see pistils or alternating nodes any time now.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 28, 2014)

Your plants look like they're loving that L.E.D.! 

Looks like you could do a little pruning to the lower areas to let in more light and air.

Thanks for sharing your grow with us!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey Oct, looking good. AM is right, this would be a good time to take off a few inches of the lowest growth.  I don't think inches matter as much as maturity for when they will sex..  LOL, that sounded funny.

Your plants are looking awesome, so happy for you.


----------



## October420 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey y'all thanks for the information and suggestions. I have been thinking I need to trim some of lower growth off too. But I just don't know how to go about it, I'd hate to screw things up. 

So when I trim, would I just snip off a few of the lower limbs at the stem or just trim a few of the lower leaves off?

Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 28, 2014)

Take the lower limbs off at the main stem. It is hard to do, but it will really help.


----------



## October420 (Nov 29, 2014)

OK, putting up a few pictures of my pruned plants. This is my first time to ever prune so I might not have pruned enough, hopefully I didn't take off to much. I'm also putting up a couple of pictures to ask y'all if these are female? 

Peace 

View attachment Day54-Prune-E.jpg


View attachment Day54-Prune-A.jpg


View attachment Day54-Prune-G.jpg


View attachment Day54-A.jpg


View attachment Day54-Prune-C.jpg


View attachment Day54-Prune-B.jpg


View attachment Day54-Prune-D.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 29, 2014)

You did a great job. Looks like they will be showing sex any minute... I can't quite see. The third node up on the left up highter at a leaf bracket is looking female, but it is really too soon to see.  Nice job and with those great pictures we will be able to tell soon. Good job.

I think you are right about the leaves not being mature enough to keep for shake. But after this yes, you can. Beautiful plants. your doing amazing for your first grow.


----------



## October420 (Nov 29, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> You did a great job. Looks like they will be showing sex any minute... I can't quite see. The third node up on the left up highter at a leaf bracket is looking female, but it is really too soon to see.  Nice job and with those great pictures we will be able to tell soon. Good job.
> 
> I think you are right about the leaves not being mature enough to keep for shake. But after this yes, you can. Beautiful plants. your doing amazing for your first grow.



Thanks Rosebud, yeah after doing a little more research, my plants are not showing their sex yet. No wispy white pistils yet. Still no alternating nodes yet either so I'm not going to flip yet. I actually wound up with more trim than I thought I would and I know that the trim doesn't have enough CBD or THC to bother with......but, think I might dry it and try making a tincture with it anyway so I can get a little experience for when I harvest.

Peace


----------



## October420 (Dec 7, 2014)

It's been eight days since I posted any pic's of my grow, so here they are. Two of my plants have now started their first alternating nodes, the other one is surely soon to follow. I'm thinking of flipping them to their 12/12 cycle today. I don't know, what do y'all think?

Peace 

View attachment Day62-A.jpg


View attachment Day62-B.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 7, 2014)

You certainly can flip, you just really need to be on the lookout for a boy. They look just great.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 7, 2014)

I like to wait until they all show alternating nodes before i flip. But there wouldnt be a compelling reason not to flip here.


----------



## October420 (Dec 7, 2014)

Lesso said:


> I like to wait until they all show alternating nodes before i flip. But there wouldnt be a compelling reason not to flip here.



Yeah, I'm just getting anxious, first grow and all. I think I'll follow your advice and wait for the other Kush Bomb to show alternating nodes before flipping, I have room vertically for their growth. 

Rosebud, I'm watching them like a hawk, any signs of a male and I'm pulling the plug.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 7, 2014)

If they aren't showing alternating nodes they aren't mature enough to flip.  Are you going to take any clones?


----------



## October420 (Dec 7, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> If they aren't showing alternating nodes they aren't mature enough to flip.  Are you going to take any clones?



Yeah I'm going to wait on all three to show alternating nodes before flipping, just happy two of them are showing alternating nodes. 

I think if someone was to ask me what the hardest part of growing is I'd have to say it's the waiting, at least for a first time grower. If patience is a virtue, and I certainly believe it is then I'm doing a little growing myself.

Rosebud, I've thought about cloning, it's something I want to learn. I wouldn't have a clue on how to go about it or know when in the plants life is the best time to take a cutting? 

Because of space requirements I'm going to have to use my tent to dry in so that will take my grow tent out of service for I guess 7 to 10 days. At this point I wouldn't have a place for clones or seedlings until drying was complete. I have another 8 seeds left from what I purchased back in September so I was planning on germinating a few of them after harvest. I also have to run another electrical circuit to my grow closet in order to run some T5's or CFL's for seedlings or clones. So I have a few things to get things to get squared away before having a perpetual grow.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 7, 2014)

lookn nice:guitar:


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 7, 2014)

Looks like a nice grow show in here


----------



## October420 (Dec 9, 2014)

Last Day of Veg, at 6:00 PM tonight lights off for twelve hours beginning my 12/12 light cycle for the next 7 - 9 weeks. 

All three are showing alternating nodes. My one plant from an unknown seed (Rank Stranger) is showing Wispy White Pistils so officially it's a girl. I'm still going to keep an eye on her to make sure she doesn't go hermy on me. Rank Stranger is a week older than my Kush Bomb's so I look for them to show their sex within a week. 

So this is my first major milestone, I'm stoked!

Peace


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrats and Good Luck!!!!!:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2014)

:dancing::banana:


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 9, 2014)

And here we go, buckles up for the ride


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 9, 2014)

very healthy looking...fun eh!.....


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 10, 2014)

is there a DYI still heren ???


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 10, 2014)

I founf it


----------



## October420 (Dec 11, 2014)

Well day two of flowering. Kinda freaking me out the amount of growth I'm seeing. I'll never try three in this tent again. 

View attachment Bloom D2-A.jpg


View attachment Bloom D2-B.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Dec 11, 2014)

Looks great. Make sure you have plenty of airflow in there. They are only gping to get more crowded and you dont want to fight mold and powdery mildew.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 11, 2014)

Just beautiful for a first grow or a 50th grow. You got it.


----------



## October420 (Dec 11, 2014)

Lesso said:


> Looks great. Make sure you have plenty of airflow in there. They are only gping to get more crowded and you dont want to fight mold and powdery mildew.



Thanks Lesso,

I have a 4" fan going under the canopy. I ordered a tower fan yesterday and it should be here in a couple of days. So far I've been able to keep the humidity in the 40's. I run the exhaust fan pulling air through a carbon filter and I always have negative air pressure in the tent. I do have a question; 

I have the little 4" fan thats blowing air under the canopy shut down when the grow light shuts down for it's 12 hours. The 6 inch exhaust fan runs 24/7, should I run the 4 inch fan 24/7 as well?

Peace


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 11, 2014)

October420 said:


> Thanks Lesso,
> 
> I have a 4" fan going under the canopy. I ordered a tower fan yesterday and it should be here in a couple of days. So far I've been able to keep the humidity in the 40's. I run the exhaust fan pulling air through a carbon filter and I always have negative air pressure in the tent. I do have a question;
> 
> ...



How much would you say the 4 in fan is moving the plants, reason I ask is that it might be consider LST if it's moving them pretty good, and I believe that it's good to get the plants some rest time from LST, but I'm sure others will chime in for the best answer.

Girls are looking super happy, and yes the growth rates will blow you away, they will have growth spurts too.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 11, 2014)

October420 said:


> Thanks Lesso,
> 
> I have a 4" fan going under the canopy. I ordered a tower fan yesterday and it should be here in a couple of days. So far I've been able to keep the humidity in the 40's. I run the exhaust fan pulling air through a carbon filter and I always have negative air pressure in the tent. I do have a question;
> 
> ...



Keep it on. The airflow underneath will help keep problems away.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 11, 2014)

Lookin real good!


----------



## October420 (Dec 16, 2014)

Day 7 after the flip 

View attachment Bloom D7-A.jpg


View attachment Bloom D7-B.jpg


View attachment Bloom D7-D.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 16, 2014)

Looking good, any boys showing up yet?


----------



## October420 (Dec 16, 2014)

Nope, all girls, still keeping a close eye on them anyway.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 16, 2014)

Two of them look like they are in stretch mode. Buds to follow.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 16, 2014)

thank you!
you've put 32" x 32" into perspective for me 


looking great for a 1st grow!!

steady as she goes; keep doing what you've been doing and you should be rewarded WELL! 
:48:


edit
Pruning / "plant management" will come next. 
I'm still in that stage... 4.5 grows, 12 months, ahead of you.
Learn to clone and run the same strain/plant twice (or more) in a row.
ENJOY the PASSION!!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 17, 2014)

lookln awesome dude,, sittin here with my brew n bong ,, enjoyn ur grow
:watchplant:   :bong2:


----------



## October420 (Dec 20, 2014)

Flowering Day 11 

View attachment Bloom D11-C.jpg


View attachment Bloom D11-A.jpg


----------



## October420 (Dec 20, 2014)

Joe420Camel said:


> thank you!
> you've put 32" x 32" into perspective for me
> 
> 
> ...



I really have learned alot so far. I plan on learning how to top, lst and perhaps scrog as well as trying to clone on my next grow. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I have continued success for the remainder of this grow. I've learned much from this forum.

Peace


----------



## MR1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice buds starting October420.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 20, 2014)

Remember when you flip the light, switch to flowering nutes so she can do her thang


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi October, do i see brown in the middle of the second of those shots? 

Remember too total darkness during lights out, no light leaks. Air on...Start flowering nutes, your doing great.


----------



## October420 (Dec 21, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Hi October, do i see brown in the middle of the second of those shots?
> 
> Remember too total darkness during lights out, no light leaks. Air on...Start flowering nutes, your doing great.



Thanks, no the brown you see must be shadows or the combination of the cameras flash and the led grow light causing it.

Speaking of light leaks, I've read some reviews online on different grow tents before buying and almost all the reviews regardless of which tent the reviewers had, all had some light leaks. Mine had a few as well, nothing major, but you could see some light escaping the tent in a couple of places. 

I actually got inside the tent and my wife zipped it closed, even with the outside lights on it was pitch dark inside the tent, literally couldn't see the hand in front of my face. Not to mention the tents inside a closet, so I'm confident I'm getting 12 hours of uninterrupted dark. 

I am using bloom nutrients, Peruvian Gold Bloom Rush, I started using it two days before flipping them, and I'll start using a bloom hardener Crescendo in the first 4 weeks of the last 5 weeks of flowering. 

Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 21, 2014)

Great job OCT!!!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 21, 2014)

looks like ur starting in ur flowering stage awesome


----------



## October420 (Jan 3, 2015)

Day 25 of Bloom. I'm a little concerned about the nitrogen deficiency on one of my Kush Bomb's, not sure if this is normal at this point in the game. Plan on using some 12-11-2 guano tea on them the next time I water (tomorrow). 

View attachment Bloom D25-A.jpg


View attachment Bloom D25-C.jpg


View attachment Bloom D25-E.jpg


View attachment Bloom D25-F.jpg


View attachment Bloom D25-G.jpg


View attachment Bloom D25-H.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2015)

You are right they do need a little N... Oct, i have never said this before, but you were born to grow. I can't believe this is your first grow....


----------



## October420 (Jan 3, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> You are right they do need a little N... Oct, i have never said this before, but you were born to grow. I can't believe this is your first grow....



Thanks Rosebud, you have been a big help on this grow, couldn't have done it without your help. I love this, wish I had started years ago, oh well better late than never.

Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2015)

We have lots of growing years ahead of us I hope.


----------



## MR1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Good job man.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 3, 2015)

damn man, that looks about perfect!
(the one is a touch light in color)

as Rose said, Its hard to believe these are your first plants.

It's a blessing to be naturally "good" at something you enjoy doing, so ... ENJOY!!

After this first harvest, you'll see what/where on the plant were things you probably should have cut off to "focus" the palnt's energy but that's a matter of practice and experience. 

In fact, I bet you can already see a lot of that lowest, small stuff isn't going to become anything worth keeping and IMO I would trim off. 

now,  if you had a 2nd space to VEG, you would want to start (weeks ago) your next plant(s) so as these beauty's finish up, you have the next ones ready to go in. 

You will defiantly learn a lot from cloning and LST.  Your going to break stems and kill clones but your going to learn so much from those "mistakes" I wouldn't want to help you not make them (if that makes sense)

Don't get cocky but you should feel quite confident moving forward in this hobby.  
(one bad case of the BORG will put the smack-down.. well, it did on me.)
:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2015)

Good points Joe. Oct, how long since the flip? You have imo about a week or two to take off lower limbs that won't produce much. I think you did that once?  You will learn so much this grow.. Some people hate popcorn. I think it fits in a pipe just right.  no grinding.  But if you are after big huge colas then yes, take more up from the bottom.
If I remember right, you wanted to grow them out naturally to see what they look like.. 

Joe, I think he is already a grower and just messing with us. lol not really.


----------



## October420 (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm at week 4, day 4 of bloom. Honest, first grow ever. Just did some homework, read alot and listened to some folks in the know.


----------



## October420 (Jan 9, 2015)

Day 30 of Flowering, a few Bud pictures 

View attachment bloom d30-g.jpg


View attachment bloom d30-a.jpg


View attachment bloom d30-b.jpg


View attachment Bloom D30-D.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Jan 9, 2015)

Looks good Oct. I hope my first grow goes half as good as yours. Its amazing how diligence during your planning and research can really pay off!!  
On a side note, am I the only one that not only looks at the subject of a picture, but things in the background as well?  Sometimes that can be as entertaining as the subject alone.


----------



## October420 (Jan 9, 2015)

gantt said:


> Looks good Oct. I hope my first grow goes half as good as yours. Its amazing how diligence during your planning and research can really pay off!!
> On a side note, am I the only one that not only looks at the subject of a picture, but things in the background as well?  Sometimes that can be as entertaining as the subject alone.



Thanks gantt, I think you are right, planning and research are very important, certainty for a new grower like myself. I read that good genetics and environment are key and I think now more than ever that's true. I've gotten some awesome advice here at MP and I read a book by Glenn Panik titled "How to Grow Cannabis at Home" that has been a big help. I'm not saying it's the best book out there on the subject but I appreciated it's straight forwardness and it's lack of technical jargon. Happy Growin!

Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 9, 2015)

WOOHOO, i kinda feel like a grandma...looking lovely... so nice to see the flowers.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 10, 2015)

those plants r under LED Grow Lights,, do u see a different in any thing,, during the plants r under the LED Lights ???


----------



## October420 (Jan 10, 2015)

lovbnstoned said:


> those plants r under LED Grow Lights,, do u see a different in any thing,, during the plants r under the LED Lights ???


I've never grown with anything but LED, this is my first go at growing.


----------



## FlyinHaYn (Jan 11, 2015)

That is sweet Oct! I tried the LED approach a couple years ago tryin to keep my ferns from dying out in the winter so with the extra space in my greenhouse that I built in my unfinished basement I decided to give it a try... Learned a valuable lesson in the process,  get educated.  So now that I'm about to go headfirst into my own cultivation I would like to ask for your input on literature, where did,  if you did, get your beginners information on the topic of starting a tent grow? My basement greenhouse didn't do so well and after winter had passed I ended up moving the 2 plants I started out into the natural world and away from the LEDs. Won't be making that mistake again. Also looking to purchase my first tent as well.  Hope I didn't sabo the thread.


----------



## October420 (Jan 11, 2015)

FlyinHaYn said:


> That is sweet Oct! I tried the LED approach a couple years ago tryin to keep my ferns from dying out in the winter so with the extra space in my greenhouse that I built in my unfinished basement I decided to give it a try... Learned a valuable lesson in the process,  get educated.  So now that I'm about to go headfirst into my own cultivation I would like to ask for your input on literature, where did,  if you did, get your beginners information on the topic of starting a tent grow? My basement greenhouse didn't do so well and after winter had passed I ended up moving the 2 plants I started out into the natural world and away from the LEDs. Won't be making that mistake again. Also looking to purchase my first tent as well.  Hope I didn't sabo the thread.



There is so much information out there you need to be careful not to let your head explode trying to decipher all of it, much of it contradicts it's self. 
So much info I had to just find the things that made the most sense to me. 

I think two things were key for me. First find a mentor, I was lucky enough to find one on this forum. I read some of this person's threads and looked at her grow journals, lots of practical hands on experience. She's always been cool enough to answer any questions I had and also put me on the grow light I'm using, no regrets at all in that department.

Second I read a book called "How to Grow Cannabis at Home" by Glenn Panik, I've read a couple of others but this one just made sense to me. You can get it from amazon as a download. 

So I kind of used the two, I felt I could absolutely trust either, but really you need to find one, maybe two people to listen to. The old proverb that a wise man seeks counsel is a truth. On the other hand if you took the advice of everyone, you are in for a wild ride. Also don't be afraid after taking in all this information to make the decision that works best for you and your situation.   

I decided for my first grow not to be to ambitious. I went with an Indica, grew in soil as opposed to hydroponics, no super cropping, no scrog, I just wanted to go with tried and true methods first time out. As I grow in knowledge I will try new things, in the future I want to try a scrog, maybe even hydroponics, but I have to admit I love growing in soil. I think the only thing I went off script on was using LED's, most growers start HID lighting. I chose an LED that was overkill for the space I'm growing in, I've had zero stretch and I'm getting good penetration through the canopy to the lower parts of the plants. Lot's of folks are using a 24/0 light schedule to veg in including my mentor. I opted to go the more tradition method and use a 18/6 schedule to veg with. Next grow I may try the 24/0, even read about a gas light schedule, sounds crazy, but people are having luck with it.

So for your first grow I'd suggest to go with things that are proven, listen to people you trust and admire and not be afraid to make the call that works best for you. I believe most indica strains are fairly forgiving so don't panic if something doesn't look quite right. I read that first time growers are guilty of these three things;

1. over watering 
2. over fertilizing
3. harvesting too soon.

I haven't gotten to number 3 yet, but I already want to harvest! 

So provide your plants with a good environment, try and keep the temps between 65  and 80 degrees and 40 to 50% humidity, lots of fresh air and exhaust the spent air out of the tent. When you get your tent, my suggestion is get as tall as tent as your space will allow. I bought a Lighthouse Hydro tent and have been happy with it. I've read many reviews on tents and all of them seem to have light leaks, including mine. My tent is in a closet, with the closet light on, the tent zipped up I still could not see the hand in front of my face, good enough.

Have fun be patient, enjoy life, be good to folks.

Peace


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 12, 2015)

can't wait till mine get there,,,but i got along ways to go yet


----------



## October420 (Jan 20, 2015)

Day 42 of Bloom. Well I'm not positive but I think I'm getting close to the end, having never done this before I could use some advice on when to harvest. I'm guessing two weeks on the Kush Bomb's and three on the Rank Stranger. 

View attachment IMG_5527.jpg


View attachment IMG_5533.jpg


View attachment IMG_5535.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 20, 2015)

.

don't scrimp now! your so close to a "perfect" finish

I got this (see below)

snip samples and look for amber
(the last shot was harvested too late! IMO)

:48: 

View attachment PICT0801.jpg


View attachment 2day1.jpg


View attachment C-K bean 45dayz.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2015)

Do you have a good loupe like this?
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/A1store-Jeweler-Magnifying-Magnifier-30x21mm/dp/B009339V3M/ref=sr_1_6?s=toys-and-games&ie=UTF8&qid=1421768255&sr=1-6&keywords=eye+loupe+60x[/ame]

How long from the flip?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 20, 2015)

Rosebud, I've done "micro" soldering and used mag glasses/stands/headbands etc but no mater what I do I can NOT, for the life of me, use one of those loupes or the "420 microscope" things. IDK why


as long as you don't need to take pics to ask.. Is this ready yet? (like I did) 
a loupe is a MUCH cheaper but just as effective solution.

---

October420, LOVE seeing the contrast between strains!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2015)

Joe, that is an amazing shot of amber trichs... wonderful wow.  The one i can't use is the one from Radio shack..can't do it.. The one i posted above, i have three of... LOVE THEM.. just need three cause i can't find two usually.


----------



## Dman1234 (Jan 20, 2015)

This thread should be mandatory viewing for anyone on their first grow, a perfect example of what a little advice, hard work and determination can get you, VERY VERY WELL DONE.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2015)

Isn't that the truth Dman.. I am in awe.


----------



## October420 (Jan 20, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Isn't that the truth Dman.. I am in awe.



Well thanks y'all, really can't take much of the credit here, just listened to some good advice and let nature do it's thing. 

Joe, what kind of rig you got there? If you are looking for amber why would that last picture be to late in harvesting? 

Rosebud I'll have to order that loupe you recommend. I'm anxious to harvest but I don't want to pull the trigger to soon. Bomb Seeds recommends 7 - 9 weeks of flowering and I'm just at week 6. I'm ready to try my hand at making some RSO and tinctures. My wife's MS has relapsed and we are just ready to try this, she just came off of 4 days of methylprednisolone and she feels like crap. 

Rose would you recommend the Magical Butter Machine for making tinctures and RSO?

Peace


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 20, 2015)

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Vividia-Handheld-Endoscope-Microscope-Diameter/dp/B005P40OXY/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1421781120&sr=8-7&keywords=usb+microscope[/ame]
$80



clear = immature
cloudy = mature
amber= just passing prime (THC breaking down I think)
dark= too late

most common is to shoot for 10% amber 
trying to reduce the amount of immature without loosing too much

cloudy/clear is a more up/head high
cloudy/amber is less head more body high

slide the scale to your liking 

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2015)

October, i do like the machine. it takes hours off my making rso. You could have a tincture in an hour I think.  I wouldn't take your plants at the very earliest at 8 weeks, but I go by trichomes. Usually the stuff I grows takes 9 weeks.  But indica's can go earlier. 
Oh man, i am sorry she is having an exacerbation. That three day 1000 mg of pred isn't easy on anyone, the patient or the person that loves the patient. 

 You don't want to end product too speedy or it might make her a little paranoid especially with that much pred but tell her I am thinking of her and hope she is back to a new normal or better soon.   Mr rb has had to do that protocol a lot.  Not in several years now though.   Hang in you guys.


----------



## October420 (Jan 21, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> October, i do like the machine. it takes hours off my making rso. You could have a tincture in an hour I think.  I wouldn't take your plants at the very earliest at 8 weeks, but I go by trichomes. Usually the stuff I grows takes 9 weeks.  But indica's can go earlier.
> Oh man, i am sorry she is having an exacerbation. That three day 1000 mg of pred isn't easy on anyone, the patient or the person that loves the patient.
> 
> You don't want to end product too speedy or it might make her a little paranoid especially with that much pred but tell her I am thinking of her and hope she is back to a new normal or better soon.   Mr rb has had to do that protocol a lot.  Not in several years now though.   Hang in you guys.



Thanks Rose, I'll let her know you are pulling for her. We recently changed neurologist and this is the first time they didn't taper her off the pred so she's suffering from the side effects. 

I'm not going to harvest to early, just getting those first time jitters I suppose, everything has gone so well I'm not going to rock the boat at this point!

Oh yeah, I ordered the Magical Butter Machine yesterday, looking forward to playing with it.

Peace


----------



## October420 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey I've noticed that the later in flowering the less I need to water. I was watering every other day to going two full days between watering now I'm at three full days between watering. 

I'm curious if anybody else has experienced this? I suppose this is normal, plants are not experiencing any leaf curl from under watering.

Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 22, 2015)

I have not noticed that October. I know the roots seem to quit growing in later flower. I don't see leaf curl as much as just the whole plant wilts... Interesting. I am sure your doing fine.


----------



## October420 (Feb 8, 2015)

Done........ended the grow late Friday night. I didn't bother to weigh so not real sure what my yield is but overall I'm fairly pleased with the results. Perhaps my buds were not quite as dense as I'd have liked but I'll know more when I'm done drying. Tons of crystals, I'm pleased with the amount of  resin production I got and I'm looking forward to making some hash and oil with all the trim. Trimming the buds turned out to be a little more work than anticipated but loved the scissor hash at the end of my labor. As you can see I'll have to hone my trimming skills, can't wait to do it again. 

I'll be getting started again later this week, so I think this time I'll only grow two plants instead of three. I'll need to learn to top the plants this go-round to increase flowering and maybe set up a SCROG, I think with LED's it might be my best option to try and keep all the flowers at the same elevation in order to get equal light distribution. 

I'm happy, thanks everyone for all the solid advice you given me!

Peace 

View attachment 2015-02-06 22.57.16.jpg


View attachment 2015-02-06 22.55.16.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2015)

WOO HOO..... I am so happy for you.. We usually weigh when dry anyway.  You are ok with the drying process?  Congratulations on a great great first grow.


----------



## October420 (Feb 8, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> WOO HOO..... I am so happy for you.. We usually weigh when dry anyway.  You are ok with the drying process?  Congratulations on a great great first grow.



I have a 5 tier drying rack that fit's perfectly in my grow tent. Since I harvested all three the same day I was able to use the tent to dry in. Humidity around 45%, temps in the low to mid 70's and lots of air moving across the rack. Looks like my trim will be dry in a couple of days. I wound up with a bunch of popcorn buds that is in my trim. Can't wait to use the Magical Butter machine to make tincture and RSO. When my trim is dry, how should I store it? I was thinking of tupperware bowls or something of the sort. 

View attachment 2015-02-08 11.45.29.jpg


View attachment 2015-02-08 11.46.03.jpg


----------

